# DirecTV HDMI Handshake Problem



## StevieBStrummin (May 7, 2009)

I need some help! I'm experiencing HDMI signal problems in one location in my house. (Other locations in the house have no problem). 

My set-up in the problem location is a brand new (two days old) Sony 32XBR9 TV (that replaced a brand new Samsung LN32A-550 (that I just returned yesterday as I thought the TV was the problem. It was not.)

The Sony is currently connected via HDMI into a brand new (today) DirecTV H21-200 receiver that is connected via coax to a Zinwell Wide-band 6x8 Multi-Switch onto a Slimline 5LNB dish (NOT SWM). (Please note that I have also tried a new H23-600 and a refurbished H20-100 and had the same exact issues.) 

Here is what I experience.

99% of the time if I turn the TV on 1st, wait a minute, and then turn the H21 (or H23 or H20) on 2nd, I will get the HDMI signal.

If however I turn both the TV and the H21 (etc) receiver on at the same time like I (and I believe most people) want to do, here is what happens;

- 80% of the time I get a "no signal" from the TV and the HDMI signal never comes up.

- 20% of the time I get a "no signal" from the TV and the HDMI signal does come up in about 15 to 20 seconds.

This problem occurs on all HDMI ports on the Sony (and the previous Samsung.) This problem occurs on all three different HDMI cables I have used. This problem occurs when I plug both the TV and receiver into separate AC wall sockets and when I plug them into two different quality surge protectors.

DirecTV Case Management, DirecTV Engineering and Connect TV field tech managers are all involved, but have not solved the problem. 

By the way, Component Video (audio) works fine, but I want to use HDMI.

Please note that I am able to get the HDMI signal fine with no problems in two other locations in my house where I use an HR21-700 and an HR22-100.

Any ideas on what may be happening and what the solution may be?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Have you tried a different HDMI cable? If your cable isn't passing the signal cleanly, it may be that it takes time for the HDMI circuitry to overcome the problem during the handshake, which may not happen reliably before the DVR or TV times out.

Also, I'd try moving one of your other receivers into this room to test.


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

I suspect it may be the -200 or the combination of whatever hardware they used for the HDMI in the -200 in combination with the TV. I had a H20-100 that never gave me any trouble with my Philips set. Then I upgraded to an HR21-200 and have had HDMI handshake problems ever since. I usually don't have any trouble with turning the units on but if I change channels between an SD and an HD channel I will often experience the following problems:

HD to SD -> video comes in but sound is lost. Switching back and forth with the Prev button or turning the TV off and back on restores the link and everything is fine.

SD to HD -> I loose video and the TV reports no signal. Again switching back and forth with Prev or turning the TV off and on restores the signal and everything is fine. 

My wife used to be very upset about this since she almost always loses sound when switching to Lifetime (SD) but I believe she's finally become resigned to having it this way.

Edit: Sorry. Didn't fully read your post as I see you've tried other models as well. I should also add that I've seen this problem get slightly better and slightly worse over time. It may follow the performance curve of the unit. Seem like as updates make it slower, I get more problems and then when it is faster, I have fewer problems so it could just be a timeout issue (in that the TV is timing out waiting for a response from the receiver and it's just not answering quickly enough). I have a Toshiba hooked up to another HR21-200 and it never experiences an HDMI handshaking problem.


----------



## StevieBStrummin (May 7, 2009)

> Have you tried a different HDMI cable? If your cable isn't passing the signal cleanly, it may be that it takes time for the HDMI circuitry to overcome the problem during the handshake, which may not happen reliably before the DVR or TV times out.
> 
> Also, I'd try moving one of your other receivers into this room to test.


"This problem occurs on all three different HDMI cables I have used"

No I haven't tried using my HR21 or HR22 in this location because quite frankly they are a big pain to disconnect/reconnect given their location and hookups. I may have to though, but I keep believing/hoping/expecting that DTV will fix this.


----------



## StevieBStrummin (May 7, 2009)

> I suspect it may be the -200 or the combination of whatever hardware they used for the HDMI in the -200 in combination with the TV. I had a H20-100 that never gave me any trouble with my Philips set. Then I upgraded to an HR21-200 and have had HDMI handshake problems ever since. I usually don't have any trouble with turning the units on but if I change channels between an SD and an HD channel I will often experience the following problems:
> 
> HD to SD -> video comes in but sound is lost. Switching back and forth with the Prev button or turning the TV off and back on restores the link and everything is fine.
> 
> ...


Once the HDMI signal comes up . . . I don't lose it when changing channels. Only when I turn the units off and then turn them back on.


----------



## John R. Metzger (Apr 24, 2002)

I am experiencing a similar problem with a receiver. I have found that it only happens on certain HD channels. One of them is the NFL HD channel but there are others. If I turn off the receiver on another channel it come on properly. I have also found that if it doesn't come on I can do one of two things -- reboot OR push the guide button. At that time the guide comes up and everything then works fine. I have no explanations as to the reasons for all of this but it is what I'm experiencing.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

DirecTv has this new scoreguide on almost all sportschannels now and any channel that is carrying a game. It does this to my TV as well. Try this. Simply Turn your receiver off, Wait for a few seconds and then turn it back on. Your problem may be fixed. My TV is doing the exact same thing. There is absolutely nothing wrong with your HDMI Cable. Try that and see if it works. You may end up having to just turn your receiver off then on again for your TV to once again work normally after you actually turn the TV set off. Try it and see if that works. Ever since scoreguide started my TV has done this. There's nothing wrong at all with your TV Set or your HDMI Cable. You'll just have to turn your receiver off and then on every time you turn your TV on. Trust me. I think that will fix your problem because I have to do it with my receiver now. And All Channels work fine.


----------



## StevieBStrummin (May 7, 2009)

> I am experiencing a similar problem with a receiver. I have found that it only happens on certain HD channels. One of them is the NFL HD channel but there are others. If I turn off the receiver on another channel it come on properly. I have also found that if it doesn't come on I can do one of two things -- reboot OR push the guide button. At that time the guide comes up and everything then works fine. I have no explanations as to the reasons for all of this but it is what I'm experiencing.





> DirecTv has this new scoreguide on almost all sportschannels now and any channel that is carrying a game. It does this to my TV as well. Try this. Simply Turn your receiver off, Wait for a few seconds and then turn it back on. Your problem may be fixed. My TV is doing the exact same thing. There is absolutely nothing wrong with your HDMI Cable. Try that and see if it works. You may end up having to just turn your receiver off then on again for your TV to once again work normally after you actually turn the TV set off. Try it and see if that works. Ever since scoreguide started my TV has done this. There's nothing wrong at all with your TV Set or your HDMI Cable. You'll just have to turn your receiver off and then on every time you turn your TV on. Trust me. I think that will fix your problem because I have to do it with my receiver now. And All Channels work fine.


Well I guess my OP has been Highjacked. I didn't expect that on this forum. Oh well!


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

So why can't you just turn on the tv first , since you get no problems 99% of the time ?

Since the problem is with Sony because you had problems with every sat box you connected to the both tv's .


----------



## StevieBStrummin (May 7, 2009)

> So why can't you just turn on the tv first , since you get no problems 99% of the time ?


Because it takes twice as much energy! Seriously, I like stuff to work the way it is supposed to work!



> Since the problem is with Sony because you had problems with every sat box you connected to the both tv's .


Actually as posted, the first TV was a brand new Samsung.


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

StevieBStrummin said:


> Because it takes twice as much energy! Seriously, I like stuff to work the way it is supposed to work!
> 
> Actually as posted, the first TV was a brand new Samsung.


Well. I'm no expert on the HDMI standard but it sure sounds like the DirecTV receivers are not waiting long enough to establish communication with the TV. If it works when the TV is on first, and when changing formats during channel changes, then the basic communications must be Ok. Because it only happens when both are turned on, my guess is that the TV is not providing a signal or a response in time and the DirecTV reciever is just moving on without establishing the handshake.

My philips did originally have problems with the H20-100 that I talked about in the reply above. It took a fix on the H20-100 and a firmware upgrade on the TV to get it to work but it was then rock solid until I got the HR. Have you checked to see if there is a firmware upgrade for the TV's that might address this?


----------



## StevieBStrummin (May 7, 2009)

> Well. I'm no expert on the HDMI standard but it sure sounds like the DirecTV receivers are not waiting long enough to establish communication with the TV. If it works when the TV is on first, and when changing formats during channel changes, then the basic communications must be Ok. Because it only happens when both are turned on, my guess is that the TV is not providing a signal or a response in time and the DirecTV reciever is just moving on without establishing the handshake.
> 
> My philips did originally have problems with the H20-100 that I talked about in the reply above. It took a fix on the H20-100 and a firmware upgrade on the TV to get it to work but it was then rock solid until I got the HR. Have you checked to see if there is a firmware upgrade for the TV's that might address this?
> __________________


All of what you are saying makes good sense. I have checked and no firmware updates are, or were available for the (prior) Samsung or (current) Sony XBR9.

Interesting though that two other Sonys in the house; an XBR6 (new) and an XBR4 (2 yrs old) have no problems at all handshaking HDMI with an HR21 and an HR22.


----------



## w6fxj (Aug 10, 2005)

Stevie - Check to see if your new Sony 32XBR9 will turn itself off when you turn off the DirecTV receiver. <Many new HDTV's go to standby when the HDMI signal goes away. I leave my HDTV's "on" all the time and just turn off the DirecTV receiver. The HDTV's go to a very low power mode until they see an input signal on that input port. _ Bill


----------

